# Bias the J201s in the Pineapple Distortion



## overdriver999 (Apr 28, 2019)

hello i am somewhat familiar with using the trimpots to bias the jfets from a similar pedal i built years ago..does the Pineapple Distortion need this done as well? if so,i didn't notice any instructions on how to do it or what voltage to trim them to in the build document.can anyone point me in the right direction of the info on this? which jfet to test? and at what voltage to stop at?


----------



## overdriver999 (May 5, 2019)

overdriver999 said:


> hello i am somewhat familiar with using the trimpots to bias the jfets from a similar pedal i built years ago..does the Pineapple Distortion need this done as well? if so,i didn't notice any instructions on how to do it or what voltage to trim them to in the build document.can anyone point me in the right direction of the info on this? which jfet to test? and at what voltage to stop at?


UPDATE:SOLVED
You have to put the multi meter on the drain leg of the 5th and 6th jfet and check voltage...i set mine to the pinnacle voltage,roughly,which is 
Q5 : 4.18
Q6 : 4.19


----------

